# Tubes of oil paints on craigslist



## mcfearless (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello everyone. I would like to mess around will oil painting. I found these tubes of oil paints on craigslist and wanted to know if the price is worth it. Please advise. Thanks!

http://houston.craigslist.org/art/4391287514.html


----------



## mcfearless (Mar 25, 2014)

bump

If anyone can give me some feedback about these paints I would truly appreciate it. He still has them listed on craigslist and I want to know about the quality of these paints and if they're worth it. Thanks in advance

Roland


----------



## LeadHead (Apr 17, 2014)

Those look like 200ml tubes of Pebeo XL Studio Oil Colors... a student grade paint. Its a large volume of paint - I'd offer $100 for the lot. 

You can check them out here - http://www.dickblick.com/products/pebeo-xl-studio-oil-colors/


----------



## mcfearless (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks LeadHead


----------

